# Fedcon / Bruce Boxleitner Autogramm



## Schnitzel1979 (18. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
würde gerne dieses Jahr die Fedcon in Bonn besuchen und bin auf der
Suche nach einem Shop, wo man Autogrammbilder bestellen kann,
welche auf der Con vom entsprechenden Schauspieler signiert wird.
Bin speziell auf der Suche nach einem Motiv von Bruce Boxleitner
in seiner Rolle im Film Tron, wo er eine Hauptrolle hatte.
Danke Euch !
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------

